# Queen Palm



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Welcome to F-L-A Duuude,
Where are ya? I'm in Jensen Beach, between Faart Pisss and Palm Beach. Lived in Ft. Laud for about 20 yrs and originally from the Bahamas.
Can't really tell you what's wrong with your tree.
To keep up the FL look, after the yellowing disease killed most of the Jamaican Coconuts, people brought in all kinds of alternatives from all over the world. Consequently, most of the palms that are here don't really belong here. The only palms that I remember as a kid were cocoanuts, royals and a small variety of palmettos.
How big is it? Maybe it's just old age. In practice there is little you can do to save a palm unless it's a vitamin deficiency and often that doesn't help either as most people wait until it's too late.
I would suggest that you contact your local State Agricultural Extension agent for ideas. I have dealt with them on many occasions and they are a great group of people. Ask them about xeroscape (local, low maint. plants) and your life in FL will be much easier.
Enjoying your site. Steve


----------

